# Emergency cash at home - how much? denominations? ever use it?



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

So I am thinking of starting to keep some emergency cash at home and am having a hard time with it. 

For those of you that do this also, I have some questions for you.

How much to you keep on hand in cash (not counting anything in a bank)?
What demonimations do you keep? all in 100's or 20's or a mix of small and larger bills?
Has having this cash on hand helped or hindered you?

I have emergency money in the local bank as well as in ING online, but have found that sometimes this is not cool to have to wait a few days or run into withdrawal limits thru an ATM on the weekend. Sure, it hasn't been all that hard, but it's popped up over the years as a real drag and we've missed a fews opportunites because of it.

So I am now seriously considering having some cash at home, tucked into the safety deposit box. I am pretty good about impluse purchases, I learned the hard way about debt, but do spend on occasion more than I am really comfortable with. I am not overly concerned about it just "wandering away", but also recognize that it might be something that I am not 100% strong on yet.

However, I really feel the need to do this, also from a prespective of being able to leave the house on a moments notice (Working on our BOB's as well) and in case of an emergency, power outages, forest fire, etc would like to have this added security blanket.

Any thoughts or comments from those that have BTDT, or have thoughts along my own?

thanks


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We keep emergency cash....how much varies...because over the course of a weekend we may find someone selling something that's on our "possible" list at a decent price. Many people won't take checks for good reason. My family has counted on us to go grab what they want or cash that check so they can purchase something...
And not to mention if the gov't is tailing you for whatever reason, cash works well. A variety of denominations is good...even coins if you like to hit the yard sales.
Keep in mind that paper burns and coins melt even inside of a safe...


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't see keeping cash in a safety deposit box. It's subject to the same banking hours in terms of access. Emergency over the weekend? Cash is locked away where you can't get it. Period. Can't even write a check, instead. 

If you have cash hidden, make sure that a trusted family member knows the location, in case something happens to you. 

Agree about keeping a variety of denominations. Depending on how much you plan to keep in cash, make the emphasis on the smaller ones. It's getting harder and harder to break a hundred, except in certain places. And, if you're trying to barter, your barter may not work if you pull out a 100 to pay for a 5 dollar item. It's easier to get that $5 price, if you only have $7 in your pocket. 

Agree, too about having some rolls of coins, too. 

Lee


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I think she meant a fireproof safe at home....which aren't as fireproof as they claim!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

i had two of those fire proof boxes when the house burned, they held their shape, but when i tried to move them they turned to powder. Everything inside was lost as well.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I try to keep paper money in bills of the various demonations, here at the hilltop... 
Like other's posted, it may be hard to break a $100 dollar bill at times. That and I do get the rolls of dollar coins in the $25.00 dollars amounts, from my local bank. Now the Federal Mint are releasing the 'President Dollar Coins' including the popular Millard P. Fillmore coins. Plus I have many rolls of coins in pennies, nickles, dimes, quarters, and 1/2 dollars. Your local bank/ financial instution should be happy to arrainge for you to get any amount of currency in any demonation that you would want! 
Even the dreaded two dollar bills - I get them in bundles of 50/ $100 dollars total, to hand out for presents or on other special occasions.. Around here, some folks look at those $2 dollar bills as "Martian Money"!

If you do bury in the ground any paper money, be sure to wrap it in several layers of waterproofing inside a mason or plastic jar. I had a problem with the high humidity/ marine environment here, and had some paper currency get moldy. 

Let's just say that my local bank teller was not happy in processing that pile of moldy paper!! She had to get some latex gloves, and count out the amount. Then it had to be sent back to the Federal Deposit Bank to be destroyed, and not to be released back into circulation..


----------



## Terminus (Aug 23, 2005)

I like keeping the dollar coins on hand. They come in rolls of 25, it is easy to keep a 10- 20 rolls around. If I have to use them in an emergency they wouldn&#8217;t be to cumbersome to count out, if there was a flood or fire they have a better chance to survive and if someone breaks in they may be less inclined to steal coins.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Due to some hurricane experience here, I now keep some small bills at home. However I live in a fire trap cabin, have been robbed before, so maybe I'm keeping it in the yard despite mildew possibilities! Anyway, after the last 2 big damage hurricanes, when no ATM's worked due to the lack of electricity or gas pumps, I was glad to have my prep resources (gas, food, etc.) and my $ recources within reach. ldc


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

see what your home owners policy , will payout on for cash every policy has an amount 
the fire box is better than nothing but you can make it better bu were you put it like if it was on the basment floor , i cleaned up after a fire so hot that the we would find chainsaws , a spark plug , bar chain and a puddle of solidified aluminum a few feet away there was a pipe that went thru the concrete floor and had wires that ran out thru it with fiberglas insulation stucced into the 6 ing opening , i pulled the insulation out the top was burnt but down 3-4 inches wasn't and neither was the isulation on the wires 

we installed in floor safes when we rebuilt that building , they need t be water pruffed well as they sweat but at least it doesn't burn 

we had fire proof file cabinets they wern't to bad but if they fall from a second story they crack open so they need to be on a slab


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

JMO but If you really want to save any cash that will be good for ever,even after the economic crash that has to come eventually. It has to to be in junk silver,pre 65 silver or gold, even pennies and nickles.
nickels will also always be worth a nickel just for the metal.It cost 0.07 cents to print a $100.00 bill and 0.08 cents to make a nickel.

I personally sort pennies and save all pennies 1981 and before. Some 82s are 97.5% zinc and 2.5% copper. some 82s are 95%copper and 5% zinc. 

Pre 82 copper pennies are worth about 2.5 cents for the copper so they are well worth saving.
wheat pennies are worth 3-6 cents to collectors.
the government put a ban on melting pennies for the copper in 2006, but if the ban is lifted and copper is up to 5 bucks a pound. penny pinchers will make a nice profit.
if the ban is not lifted, penny pinchers are not out anything as their pennies will still be worth a penny and they're free in the change or as i do, go to the local banks and pick up a few bricks a week to sort.
better to beat the government to sorting the copper from the junk.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We keep cash in the fireproof box in a variety of denominations. We've had it there for several years and haven't touched it. It's there for a SHTF situation and not for when we "need" cash. We keep a smaller amount of cash elsewhere for when we need it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We keep mainly quarters & a few lower value bills mostly $1's. We really don't have enough to "spare" to have a large stash!

I read (maybe here?) about storing your stash of valuables including cash, guns, ammo and even food by sealing in pvc pipes. They are water tight. We've never tried burying anything because here the ground can be frozen many months of the year or covered by feet of snow (this winter) or in areas of standing water (now).


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I like to smoke pork on the smoker. Instead of raiding our coffers, I decided to put a little here and there back. I started with 1 dollar and placed it in a book in the book shelf. The next day I added another dollar. My intent was to keep back around 75 bucks. Then I began doing extra work at my work place. I ended up making 40 bucks extra. Well, 20 went into the house coffers but stashed the 20. As I added a dollar here and there along with a 5 or two...it eventually was around 1000 bucks.

Start with what you can afford and work from there. It may not be alot now, but you will be surprised at the end of a couple months how much you will have.

Now, this came in handy last May. We had a very bad storm in our area that knocked out power for days. The "well to do" in our area were unable to buy because the credit card scanners were not working. Cash was king. Add to that we had some preps and a generator. My wife cooked food on the grill and we had hot meals till power was restored.

Start now.....if I remember correctly, I remember reading "despise not the day of small beginnings". I believe that is in the bible....


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would say 20s rather than 100s. As to how much I would start with what you needed when you ran into the limits on what you could withdraw. After that look at what you are keeping it on hand for and how much more might you want to have for emergencies.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuppers - cash on hand - more than you think you'll need. 

Mine's hidden but easily accessable along with all important papers and bug-out bag. When you're given 2 hours to evacuate, it really has you thinking differently.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like to keep about 2 months of expenses on hand, barring your mortgage payment and utility bills. I'm talking about food and gas money. 

Keep it in two separate locations and well-hidden. If someone breaks into your house they may not find both stashes. If someone breaks into your house and tortures you to get your money then they may only believe you have the one stash. 

Don't break into either stash while the pizza guy is standing at the front door. Pay him out of yet a third pile of SMALL discretionary bills, or better yet, have his money ready before he shows up at the door.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We don't have pizza delivery, but Ernie makes a good point about not digging through your cash to pay for a service when there are others around making mental notes/counts of your reserves.

We also keep small amounts of cash located in several different places and none are easy access. We do keep just enough on hand and in pocket to pay for immediate purchases/goods and that's it. No more and no less.

We still use our local bank for the bulk of our money's safe keeping. We are very good friends with our bank president and he knows how we feel about not being able to check out cash when we need it. Not saying that would do any good in a bank shutdown, but I think he'd find a hidey hole pretty quick to avoid his friends in this part of the world if something like that did happen and he didn't give us fair warning.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

My belief is that you need to have a minimum of 2 years supply of money stashed. I used to believe it should all be in small bills and coins. In the past I kept $1, $5, and $10 along with a variety of coins. I don't use $20's (that's a whole story of it's own.)

Inflation will eat up your FRN's so I suggest only keeping them for short term use. For long term savings I suggest silver, in the form of old coinage, Canadian maple leaf, etc.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I keep a small amount of cash on hand, but it is as much for garage sales and good deals I can't pass up as it is for SHTF emergencies. Don't keep your stash in obvious places (dresser drawers or under the mattress), and several separate stashes are a good idea. I don't have enough $$ on hand to worry too much about someone reading a post on line, tracking me down and robbing me, but then, if I did, I wouldn't post on a thread like this, lol. I keep coins, and nothing bigger than a $20 - $100 bills would be too difficult to break for the kinds of purchases I make (mostly garage sale items).


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Be sure it is in a fireproof box! We had a good one for our important documents and it was one of the few things that survived our house fire.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

mine has mostly been needed for my kids, something happens after bankin hours, and there it is, get it back from em though.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

I keep various denominations on hand, plus a few rolls of coins. Most is in the safe, but elsewhere also. I don't have as much on hand as I'd like (who does?), but it might get me through a month or two. I can live without electricity, but I want to make sure taxes are paid.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Spinner said:


> My belief is that you need to have a minimum of 2 years supply of money stashed. I used to believe it should all be in small bills and coins. In the past I kept $1, $5, and $10 along with a variety of coins. I don't use $20's (that's a whole story of it's own.)
> 
> Inflation will eat up your FRN's so I suggest only keeping them for short term use. For long term savings I suggest silver, in the form of old coinage, Canadian maple leaf, etc.


The one concern I would have with this amount is if for some reason the police find out about it they can sieze it as "drug money" and you have to go to court to get it back.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Have a few emergency dollars sitting around. Like Ernie mentioned it's for food and such, not bills and mortgage. Never used it as a true emergency has yet to happen. With the current stock in the pantry, it's enough cash to keep us in perishable food for a few months or more (in high stress a fresh veg and dip can take the edge off!). DH doesn't even know it's here, it has just never come up.


----------

